# corfu ferry Motorhome length



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Just tried to book a crossing from Brindisi to Corfu but the max motorhome length appears to be 7m and my new bessecarr e560 will be 7.04m. Anybody taken longer MH to corfu?
Barry


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry

Have a look at this site http://www.aferry.to/Corfu-ferry.htm

You can book for motorhomes up to 10 metres in length on the Brindisi to Corfu route. I would tend to forget about the 0.04 and book for 7 metre length. Let us know how you get on with your booking and trip to Corfu.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

adriavanm said:


> Just tried to book a crossing from Brindisi to Corfu but the max motorhome length appears to be 7m and my new bessecarr e560 will be 7.04m. Anybody taken longer MH to corfu?
> Barry


Barry,

I've used that route a few times and there is no with your van length on the "Camping on Board" deck.

see http://www.agoudimos-lines.com/pricelistEN_01.asp# then click on price list.

If you want to book before you go see http://www.viamare.com/

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## nicp01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
am really interested in making trip from italy to greece by ferry in my adria van 6m next may june, wheres the best place to look for info??
regards
peter


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Peter have a look here, used them a couple of times pretty good, http://www.greekferries.gr/ 
PhilJ


----------



## nicp01 (Jul 17, 2007)

many thks, noticed a zante ferry from brindisi, now that interests me..

have been reading corfu 1 2 3...

peter


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Bessie560 said:


> Just tried to book a crossing from Brindisi to Corfu but the max motorhome length appears to be 7m and my new bessecarr e560 will be 7.04m. Anybody taken longer MH to corfu?
> Barry


4cm that doesn't seem like too much over how are they going to measure it?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> 4cm that doesn't seem like too much over how are they going to measure it?


With a tape measure?

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

asprn said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > 4cm that doesn't seem like too much over how are they going to measure it?
> ...


Yes but what: sides? centerline? (drop verticals and measure the ground)


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Yes but what: sides? centerline? (drop verticals and measure the ground)


Oh, I'm not that technical.  Ignore me - I'm bored today (too many jobs to do & not enough energy to do them.....).

Dougie.


----------

